# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Achicoria o Cichorium intybus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una foto de este verano realizada en Chipiona, suelen estar en las margenes de la carreteras.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (10-oct-2015),Jonasino (11-oct-2015),Los terrines (09-oct-2015),perdiguera (09-oct-2015),sergi1907 (09-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Yo la he visto muchas veces, pero no sabía cómo se llamaba. Gracias Francisco.

----------

frfmfrfm (09-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo la achicoria y la cebada escuchaba que era el sustituto del café cuando chico..

Desde el siglo XVII la infusión de su raíz tostada se utiliza como sucedáneo del café o como adulterante de éste último, un uso particularmente frecuente en las ocasiones en que las restricciones al transporte impidieron la importación de productos tropicales y que llevó a la expansión de su cultivo durante las Guerras Napoleónicas.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cichorium_intybus

----------

Los terrines (09-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La achicoria era el café de los pobres. Muy extendido su uso tras la guerra del 39 hasta bastantes años después.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

El desayuno "Eko" ¿no está hecho con achicoria?

----------


## frfmfrfm

No tengo ni idea jonasino, he buscado en la pagina de este producto y pone esto.



> ¡Descubre la receta más dulce de Eko®! Ahora, su clásica receta de* cebada y centeno* te sorprenderá con su suave sabor a miel y jalea real, ayudándote a empezar el día con energía y vitalidad.


Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (12-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Tal vez este enlace..
https://www.nestleprofessional.com/S...s/default.aspx

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2015),Jonasino (12-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Tal vez este enlace..
> https://www.nestleprofessional.com/S...s/default.aspx


Efectivamente, lo deja bastante claro. gracias Huesito

----------

